# ladies omega geneve dynamic gold plated



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

*ladies omega geneve dynamic gold plated*


View Advert


looking for a ladies omega geneve dynamic in gold plate.

working or not but case condition and dial important




*Advertiser*

clockworkorange



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£300.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

